# Matching and fixing Antique finishes



## whirichardson (Aug 29, 2008)

I've been searching this forum to see what's been said about fixing or matching finishes on old furniture. I'm looking for pointers and advice on fixing or matching old finishes. I won't say antiques as I have an ecletic collection of pieces all inherited and some are very old while others are old replicas (the new antiques), etc.

The scoop: I have some pieces from wifes family that are oak dry sink/wash stand type, old Singer sewing table to Grandpa's oak side table with chrome kitchen cabinet handles on it (wierd). All have dryed out, worn through or water damaged finishes. Some I can clean and recondition but most have tops that need paint splatter or black water marks removed and will need to be stripped, bleached and a new finish coat to match. Suggestions for matching? Most of the oak is a nice honey color some is darker/reddish after cleaning.

Also can someone please tell why I keep hearing or reading about varnish finishes as old but also hear shellac was the most frequently used finish for old furniture? Do folks use the term varnish meaning shellac?


----------



## cusingeorge (Nov 17, 2007)

Sounds like you need a touch up and repair class.

There are a few around and usually are located close to where you are.

Here are two companies that offer training:

www.woodfinisherssupply.com

www.mohawkfinishing.com


----------



## Tweegs (Sep 8, 2007)

Shellac and varnish are two different critters. Both were/are used as top coats.
Shellac is made from bug excrement (no, really!), dries very fast and subsequent coats "melt" together and cannot be built up. On the plus side it makes repairs to the top coat a relatively easy task as long as the finish is not a "French Polish" (That there is some work, tried it once, didn't like it. Not because it didn't work, but because it is an arduous process.) The downside is it isn't a very durable finish. It doesn't hold up to water well at all and can scratch very easily.

Varnish, if I'm not mistaken, was originally a mix of pine pitch, linseed oil and turpentine. It produced a harder, more durable finish than shellac and could be built up providing a "deeper" finish, but would yellow over time (a characteristic I actually like...weird). While it held up better than shellac, water would still damage the surface.


----------



## whirichardson (Aug 29, 2008)

Thanks for the info and pointers. I've been reading more about finishes and old furniture, actually interesting stuff. I figured shellac and varnish were different but some of the books other there seem to lump them together when discussing old finishes. Again thanks.


----------



## jerry (Nov 1, 2006)

Shellac and lacquer are evaporative finishes, when the solvent completely evaporates they are cured. Varnish is a reactive finish,after the carrier(thinner) evaporates it reacts with oxygen to cure. Varnish is made primarily with resin(alkd,phenolic,polyurethane et.al) oil(BLO,tung,soya) mineral spirits and metallic dryers and others. They both have their uses. It depends on what you need.

Regards

Jerry


----------



## whirichardson (Aug 29, 2008)

Thanks again. It looks like my pieces are mostly Shellac (used the 
cotton ball and alcohol test). It seems like it will be fairly easy to strip the tops the fun/tough part will be applying a Shellac with some coloring to match the rest of the piece while restoring.


----------



## Shamus (Aug 22, 2008)

Matching the patina of aged wood finishes is an art, not a science. You’re dealing with years of dirt and dust accumulated on the surface and often recoated with a varnish/shellac over that.
I typically try different combinations of stain on a piece of wood that match’s closely to what’s being restored. Once I get close to the color I commit to doing the piece.
The honey oak color is one of the hardest to match, in my experience. I have mixed three or four different stains together in different quantities to get as close as I can and even that is no guarantee.
My best advice, as mentioned above, is to take a class and take your time. The results can be worth it.
Richard


----------



## jerry (Nov 1, 2006)

I agree with Shamus and you need to be aware on top of everything else both the wood and the finish have oxidzed. It is something that takes a long time to become adept at.

Good Luck

Jerry


----------



## whirichardson (Aug 29, 2008)

Thanks again. I've been reading more. One author states that often artistic folks are often drawn to refinishing as it allows for creative energies in coloring stains and surface cleaning/repair/fixing. My mother who was an artist refinished a few pieces I have now that looked like total junk from the basement. Now I'm glad she did! 

Sounds like some learning and trial runs (on pratice wood first) are in my future but looking forward to it. My experience is all working on new stuff up to now.


----------



## WDChew (Aug 31, 2007)

The good news is that if it is shellac, you can use alcohol based dye and mix them to get your tint. Dyes will build on each other without hiding the grain. And... a tiny drop goes a long way.


----------



## whirichardson (Aug 29, 2008)

WDChew said:


> The good news is that if it is shellac, you can use alcohol based dye and mix them to get your tint. Dyes will build on each other without hiding the grain. And... a tiny drop goes a long way.


I'll remember that... and test first.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Matching up colors and finishes on new or old pieces requires coming up with a very close match to the original, and applying a finish with the same sheen. Color matching could be a mix of several stains or dyes, and could vary on what specie of wood is used to make the match.

Any sampling should be taken to the final coat of the finish whatever it is, and stained/dyed wood will look different with an applied finish. It's also important to allow each application of anything to completely dry before applying the next. 

Color/finish matching on a touch up or a section of a surface is more difficult to get a good match as compared to a section in a different area, or the whole area of a different place. Being able to see the new/old side by side is more obvious.


----------

